# Back to basics: smoked chicken, with Q-view



## thenegativeone (Jul 4, 2016)

Thought I'd revisit my first ever smoke today; smoked chicken.

I've learned a lot from this forum in the past few years so it turned out much better!

Chicken rubbed and ready to go on.












image.jpeg



__ thenegativeone
__ Jul 4, 2016






After about 3hrs at 275f. Done.












image.jpeg



__ thenegativeone
__ Jul 4, 2016






Pulled.












image.jpeg



__ thenegativeone
__ Jul 4, 2016






Corn muffins as a side.












image.jpeg



__ thenegativeone
__ Jul 4, 2016






Served up with some Alabama style white BBQ sauce and homemade coleslaw in a nice bun.












image.jpeg



__ thenegativeone
__ Jul 4, 2016






It was bloody beautiful

Thanks to everyone on here who has helped my smoking progress to this point! [emoji]128077[/emoji][emoji]127995[/emoji]


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 4, 2016)

Great looking spatchy! 

Points!


----------



## smokin monkey (Jul 5, 2016)

Looks great! Always good to re-visit previous cooks and improve them.

Points!


----------



## wade (Jul 5, 2016)

Good looking chicken. Was the BBQ sauce yours too?


----------



## thenegativeone (Jul 5, 2016)

Wade said:


> Good looking chicken. Was the BBQ sauce yours too?



Thanks, it was yeah. The Mrs isn't too keen on the usual style of BBQ sauce so when I came across it I thought I'd give it a try. Great success!


----------



## kc5tpy (Jul 5, 2016)

Hello Paul.  Corn muffins and Alabama style sauce OMG!  Don't tell the neighbours!  Next thing is you will be using words like "ya'll"!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Looks great buddy.  Good job!  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## wade (Jul 6, 2016)

Hi Paul - Can you share the recipe you used for the sauce?


----------



## thenegativeone (Jul 6, 2016)

Wade said:


> Hi Paul - Can you share the recipe you used for the sauce?



Certainly: 













image.jpeg



__ thenegativeone
__ Jul 6, 2016






I substituted the vinegar for cider vinegar and used Reds true BBQ mustard sauce in place of the creole mustard and it turned out very nice indeed.


----------

